# [Red] Problemas tras instalar

## ExoDoom

Tragedia! Tras instalar mi flamante Gentoo 2004.3, siguiendo paso a paso el handbook actualizado, reinicio y no tengo conexion! Lo he configurado todo tal cual lo tenia en la 2004.1 (excepto que ahora tengo una segunda tarjeta de red). Durante la instalacion me funciono sin problemas, pero ahora al arrancar falla. Esto es lo que tengo en el log:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 22 19:21:11 [net.agent] add event not handled
> 
> Nov 22 19:21:12 [rc-scripts] ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.
> 
> Nov 22 19:21:12 [rc-scripts] "netmount" was not started.
> ...

 

y esto lo que me sale cuando hago un rc

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/rc: line 109: /sbin/dhcpcd: No such file or directory
> 
> Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...          [!!]
> 
> ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.
> ...

 

Alguna ayuda? ThX

----------

## Manuko

Me supongo que ya tienes activada la tarjeta en el kernel (porque no parece ser ese el problema), pero asegurate.

Una vez que lo hallas probado mira a ver si un ifup te permite dar la configuración (ifup eth0). Si no, prueba con ifconfig y le das la configuración manualmente. Una vez que lo tengas necesitarás emerger el dhcpcd, pues por lo que parece no lo tienes (creo). Si no lo consigues desde tu sistema, hazlo desde el live-cd.

A ver si con eso lo apañas.

un saludo!

----------

## Gentoosiastix

COÑO! exodoom y le responde Manuko.... si es que dios los cria..... y Gentoo los junta  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

por cierto te deje una respuesta en "otro sitio"  :Wink: 

----------

## ExoDoom

Gentoosiastix casi que voy a postear solo "aqui", y si doy con la respuesta lo posteo al final "alli" xD.

Bueno a ver, he estado mirando por el foro de red y seguridad y he leido un par de cosas interesantes. Problema de driver no creo que sea, ya que al hacer un lsmod me sale el 3c59x de mi 3Com (curiosamente, el 8139too de mi realtek no sale, pero ya me preocupare cuando monte la red interna). Mi /etc/conf.d/net tiene solo el iface_eth0="dhcp" (dhcpcd_eth0 lo tengo comentado, ya que nunca lo he necesitado). net.eth0 esta en default, pero siempre en off. Por lo que lei en el foro de red, parece ser que la 2004.3 no instala de paquete el dhcpcd, asi que volvi a arrancar desde el livecd, chrootee y hice un emerge dhcpcd. Al volver a arrancar, ya no me sale ese error, sino otro llamado SCFIO o algo asi (no lo apunte, si eso despues lo miro). Pero sigue sin funcionar. Si ejecuto dhcpcd, se queda un rato "pensando", y luego vuelve al prompt, pero al hacer un ps -e | grep dhcp no me sale nada.

Tambien lei que ahora las tareas de hotplug se dividen entre este y coldplug, pero digo yo que poco o nada tiene que ver el hotplug con el dhcp, no? Siempre he pensado que el hotplug era para el tema de detectar dispositivos y cargar sus modulos.

En fin, seguire intentandolo a ver si sale. Necesito una ayudita  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

prueba a cambiar en el archibo /etc/conf.d/net  el comienzo de las lineas... donde pone "iface" por "ifconfig" y reinicia la red

----------

## ExoDoom

Nada, si hago el cambio que dices y un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart, se queda pensando y al final falla. Estoy por instalar la 2004.2  :Sad: 

----------

## abasme

Lo que tienes que hacer es probar arrancar la net.eth1 porque tu sistema esta tomando como net.eth0 la tarjeta realtek no la 3 com eso es lo que indica el ultimo error que te dio tambien edita el /etc/conf.d/net y le pones alli que el eth1 sea por dhcp.

----------

## ExoDoom

Tambien he probado a poner el cable de red en la realtek, hacer un modprobe 8139too y reiniciar el net.eth0. Pero nada, y alguna de las 2 tiene k ser la eth0... xD

----------

## Gentoosiastix

un momento..... estas en la instalacion? 

con el live CD te detecta la red y la levanta?? 

entra con live-CD y haz un 

```
#net-setup eth0 
```

 y configura la tarjeta, la pruebas y si va.....montas las unidades incluido "proc" y haces el chroot (vuelves a probar y revisar la configuracion) si todo ha ido bien... creo que tendras la red configurada...

el live-CD 2004.2 tambien me dio problemas cuando instale en el portatil la tarjeta es una Broadcom.. y tube que levantar la red con el System-RescueCD para seguir la instalacion...

si no te funciona... prueba con otro live-CD (el 2004.3) por ejemplo..

----------

## AlbertoPiO

Hola gentoozos:

Akabo de instalar gentoo y despues de reiniciar no me responde a ping de ninguna forma, el caso es ke la tarjeta de red la arranca sin problemas. Mi configuracion es a mano, no uso el dhcp. 

Estoy cansao de comprobar la configuracion, no encuentro la logica de x ke falla, ¡ah!  la tarjeta de red tambien es la 3c59x.

Un saludo y espero ke podais ayudarme   :Smile: 

----------

## abasme

Mira el Problema no podria ser de tu tarjeta de red sino que muchos ISP bloquean el ping para que no hagas ping y consumas ancho de banda inutilmente.

----------

